# The Big Baltimore Dump



## waskey (Jan 19, 2012)

Decided to make this place a thread since its gonna take so long to dig. The dump I am talking about here, is the large dump that Micah, Jason, Joey, and I have been working in. These finds are from 2 weeks ago, I was just too busy to post them until now and I still only have a fraction cleaned so far. Hopefully the rain holds off Saturday. If it does you know where I'll be [] 

 A look at some dirt getting moved on the hillside.


----------



## waskey (Jan 19, 2012)

Joey hard at work on the embankment. Hoping for some goodies.


----------



## waskey (Jan 19, 2012)

As you can see in that last picture, the two of us already found a ton of milks and Joey came very close to an intact jug. A look down into the rust and ash layer.


----------



## waskey (Jan 19, 2012)

That bottle in the previous picture was one of many milks found that day. Here is another milk down in the rust.


----------



## waskey (Jan 19, 2012)

Another milk ready to work out of the rust.


----------



## waskey (Jan 19, 2012)

Last action shot of the day. This black layer is very unusual. It appears to be an entire layer towards the bottom of the dump made of of rusty pieces of metal all rusted and melted together into one big mess. Next time, I am bringing the spud bar and breaking through.


----------



## waskey (Jan 19, 2012)

Lots of milks were found along with some other cool stuff. I will continue to post over the next week or so as i continue to clean up the finds. First group of embossed quart milks. Fairfield Western Maryland Dairy, Cloverland Farms Dairy, Green Spring Dairy, Koontz Creamery.


----------



## waskey (Jan 19, 2012)

All embossed Green Spring Dairy squatty shaped quarts.


----------



## waskey (Jan 19, 2012)

More milks. White Farm Dairy, Highland Farms Dairy, Butler Island Dairy from Georgia, and Kress Farm Dairy.


----------



## waskey (Jan 19, 2012)

Embossed half pints. Green Spring Dairy, and Fairfield Western Maryland Dairy-Sealtest.


----------



## waskey (Jan 19, 2012)

Last for now. Western Maryland Dairy and Cloverland Farms Dairy half pints.


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 19, 2012)

Henry, Great finds!!!!!!!! I wish I could find a place like that!!!! slag


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: waskey
> 
> Decided to make this place a thread since its gonna take so long to dig. The dump I am talking about here, is the large dump that Micah, Jason, Joey, and I have been working in. These finds are from 2 weeks ago, I was just too busy to post them until now and I still only have a fraction cleaned so far. Hopefully the rain holds off Saturday. If it does you know where I'll be []
> 
> A look at some dirt getting moved on the hillside.


 

 Looks like a huge spot to dig...anyone ever bother you about digging there? You have me wondering what's under that melted rust layer...


----------



## KBbottles (Jan 19, 2012)

Im surprised you havent found boxes of blobs hat had been tossed yet...  Theres a fairly large dump near me in Jersey with this age that had the same scenario.  Pockets of blobs that had been used for many years and finally tossed in the 20s-30s.  Best of luck!!


----------



## jpoff430 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey whats up Henry?  Good pictures.  I sure hope that mound sticks around for a while.  I know theres some more good stuff in there and Im determined to get a blob.  Im not sure when Ill get back next.  Maybe this weekend or a day next week.


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 19, 2012)

Henry i'll be spending a few hours there tomorrow,Won't be able to make Saturday.I have so much stuff now i've stopped posting pics unless its truly something different...LOL! They also dug out that area where i was digging with you guys last.There is still so much more to dig out though!


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 19, 2012)

I did find 2 blob top Citrate of Magnesias this week...i saw the tops sticking up out of the pile and thats all it was...D***


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 19, 2012)

Some cleaned up finds


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 19, 2012)

Blob top


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 19, 2012)

Hersheys and another


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 19, 2012)

Hires Syrup dispenser cleaned


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 19, 2012)

other side


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 19, 2012)

Bottom


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 19, 2012)

Some misc stuff


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey Henry,

 Thanks for starting this dump thread. I appreciate seeing non ice covered dumping grounds. This place looks very productive, to say nothing of dairy intensive.

 Hey, you other member diggers, take yer darn cameras to ye olde dump and get some more views of this place, please. Are y'all digging in completely different sections? Can you palaver while digging up a storm? Looking forward to more...


----------



## GACDIG (Jan 20, 2012)

Love the 





> Hires Syrup dispenser


. Thanks for the action shots, keep up the good dig.
 gac


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Micah, those three in the "Misc" things were after shave lotions, if I'm not mistaken. Middle one was "Old Spice"; not sure about the other two.


----------



## jpoff430 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey Micah I like those other milks you found, especially the Hersheys.  I found a big Hershey's Dairy milk can in an abandend trailer a few years ago.  The writing on it is the same as on your bottle.  Im thinking I might come back down next Wednesday.  My mom will be back from VA and I think she is watching my kids that day.  Plus up here theyre calling for temps in the mid forties next week.  Thats not to bad.  If youre off that day maybe we can hook up.


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 20, 2012)

Todays finds,Wilton,Hamilton,Surrey


----------



## jpoff430 (Jan 20, 2012)

That surrey farm is really cool.  Are all of those local to Baltimore?  Are you still finding ones that you didnt already have?


----------



## waskey (Jan 20, 2012)

Sweet finds guys! Micah, I really like that Chesapeake Farm Dairy milk. The hires syrup jug is awesome too! Jason, all of the milks Micah has shown so far except the Hersheys are from the Baltimore area. The Wilton Farm Dairy is a local to me Catonsville milk, but I already have that one. Here are a few large sodas I managed to clean up today.


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking up the hill


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking right


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 20, 2012)

My hole for the day


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 21, 2012)

The site looks HUGE!  Could spend a long time diggin around there.


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 21, 2012)

Unfortunately time is not on our side...i spoke with the construction folks yesterday they have plans to start digging it out and trucking it away this week, starting maybe Wednesday...just so happens i'm off Wednesday and Thursday this week.


----------



## waskey (Jan 21, 2012)

Micah, hope you get some good stuff before they remove everything. I was able to get some more sodas cleaned up. Popular Club, Canadra Dry, Pepsi.


----------



## waskey (Jan 21, 2012)

Cokes all from Baltimore


----------



## waskey (Jan 21, 2012)

And some ACL sodas. Try Me from DC, Korker from Fullerton, pair of RC bottles from Balt.


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 21, 2012)

Henry i guess you didn't make it over today...LOL, there still should be something left for next weekend.I'll keep you posted


----------



## waskey (Jan 21, 2012)

I would have been there, but the road conditions were not at their best lol hopefully I can make it down next weekend to see whats left. It seems like it might take a few days for them to remove everything.


----------



## waskey (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Micah, what day did you say you could come down this week? Im going to be able to get down there on tuesday. You said theyre not gonna move out the dirt until wednesday right?


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 26, 2012)

Still nothing really moving as of this afternoon.


----------



## rockbot (Jan 26, 2012)

you MD guys are tearing it up.[] I see another post too! thanks for sharing your digs.


----------



## waskey (Jan 27, 2012)

Forgot my dang camera at home last time around so here is what I loaded my car up with. I took this picture right after I got home. Don't worry, Im going digging tomorrow and I am going to be sure to remember the camera. Here is the back of my car. Lots of milks in there; I think i counted 58. More good pictures coming soon, Ill be digging here tomorrow so wish me luck []


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  waskey
> 
> Forgot my dang camera at home last time around so here is what I loaded my car up with. I took this picture rightÂ after I got home. Don't worry, Im going digging tomorrow and I am going to be sure to remember the camera. Here is the back of my car. Lots of milks in there; I think i counted 58. More good pictures coming soon, Ill be digging here tomorrow so wish me luck []


 Iwould wish you luck,but from the pic above i don't think you'll need it you have plenty of luck already! lol


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 28, 2012)

You  guys are digging up a storm. You should ask the construction guys where their going to be dumping the dump,maybe you could be there and pick through the carnage.


----------



## waskey (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure where they are dumping everything yet, my guess would be a landfill or something along those lines. Anyway, I got out digging yesterday. Here is the view of the large area. That huge mound in the backround is where all of the bottles are.


----------



## waskey (Jan 29, 2012)

Tons of trash to go through. Here is where I am going to start.


----------



## waskey (Jan 29, 2012)

Starting a hole and working my way up the hill. The light brown dirt is the bottom of the dump


----------



## waskey (Jan 29, 2012)

after working my way farther up the hill, I got into the good layer. Here is the first milk of the day showing.


----------



## waskey (Jan 29, 2012)

Fresh out of the ground Will's Dairy quart from Baltimore. Didn't have this one []


----------



## waskey (Jan 29, 2012)

Starting to hit the ashes.


----------



## waskey (Jan 29, 2012)

A little figural car shaped bottle came out


----------



## waskey (Jan 29, 2012)

Heavy ashes and rust.


----------



## waskey (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like another milk.


----------



## waskey (Jan 29, 2012)

The day's results.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: waskey
> 
> A little figural car shaped bottle came out


 
 Looks like a fun dig!...I have one of those little car bottles,...I think they may have held those little colored "dot" candies....


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice finds!-----Joe is right on ---its a candy container[]------see if there is a Number 2 on the grill of the car!.   ~Fred.


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> Nice finds!-----Joe is right on ---its a candy container[]------see if there is a Number 2 on the grill of the car!. Â  ~Fred.


 what does the 2 mean fred?


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 29, 2012)

I saw you digging when i drove by on my way to work.....The Wills is a nice one, i found one on top of the pile a few weeks back.Great finds buddy keep on digging it!


----------



## jpoff430 (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice haul Henry!  Ive never loved a pile of dirt like Ive loved that one.  Be a shame when its gone!


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Jan 30, 2012)

wow thats what I call a bottle dump!!


----------



## waskey (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. I have found so much stuff here that I literally have piles and piles of bottles out back waiting to be cleaned. Yea, it will be a shame when its gone, but we still have time. I am yet to see that super rare milk that I just know is in there somewhere lol


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll be spending some time over there tomorrow!I'm also recruited some work friends...LOL.They were curious about what i was doing and i invited them to come out and get some exercise with me!


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  waskey
> 
> Not sure where they are dumping everything yet, my guess would be a landfill or something along those lines. Anyway, I got out digging yesterday. Here is the view of the large area. That huge mound in the backround is where all of the bottles are.


 Don't forget whats still under it.....!


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  hannahevan
> 
> I'll be spending some time over there tomorrow!I'm also recruited some work friends...LOL.They were curious about what i was doing and i invited them to come out and get some exercise with me!


 if my car ran better I would have asked you if I could tag along, but my car isn't running the best an I'm a lil over 2 hrs from you...


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 30, 2012)

If you get it squared away let me know and its a date!


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't  know what the 2 means[8|]-----mine has one on it--just curious[sm=lol.gif].  ~Fred.


----------



## hannahevan (Jan 31, 2012)

Found today


----------



## kastoo (Jan 31, 2012)

SWEET! SWEET! SWEET!



> ORIGINAL:  hannahevan
> 
> Found today


----------



## waskey (Feb 4, 2012)

Very cool crock Micah, I got out for some digging at the Baltimore dump today. Finds are starting to slow down, but there is still tons left to dig. A look at some of the trash.


----------



## waskey (Feb 4, 2012)

Some of the dirt piled up by the construction workers.


----------



## waskey (Feb 4, 2012)

More dump to be dug...


----------



## waskey (Feb 4, 2012)

Getting down to the bottom


----------



## waskey (Feb 4, 2012)

Some bottles stacked up in the side wall.


----------



## waskey (Feb 4, 2012)

neat Clifton Club soda bottle


----------



## waskey (Feb 4, 2012)

Making some serious progress


----------



## waskey (Feb 4, 2012)

More bottles ready to pull


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 4, 2012)

Now that's  the way All  digs should be[]-----glad to see your still at it[8|]----how much time left for you to dig it?        ~Fred.


----------



## waskey (Feb 4, 2012)

Breakfast anyone? Nothin like some delicious fried up slicks. [&:]


----------



## waskey (Feb 4, 2012)

The results of the day. Milks, Sodas, and some other Misc. stuff. Not a bad day.


----------



## hannahevan (Feb 5, 2012)

Todays find


----------



## hannahevan (Feb 6, 2012)

Well the end is near....they will be trucking out dirt starting tomorrow .They told you can come over after 3 when they're done for the day.Today's finds...


----------



## jpoff430 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey nice milks and poison.  Cool you were able to save a few more good ones before the end.  To think about all the good stuff theyre gonna haul away is tough.  It sure was fun while it lasted.


----------



## hannahevan (Feb 7, 2012)

Early this morning...i'll be heading over by 3 today to pick through whats left....


----------



## hannahevan (Feb 7, 2012)

Well the mound is less than half of what it was,most likely 1 day left on this great spot.This was several hours later.


----------



## hannahevan (Feb 7, 2012)

After they rolled out a few of us rolled in....


----------



## hannahevan (Feb 7, 2012)

Mound with a fellow digger giving it the last...


----------



## hannahevan (Feb 7, 2012)

Nicest find of the day


----------



## waskey (Feb 7, 2012)

Micah, glad you could get in for some last time digs. It was a great dump and produced me with some awesome stuff, kind of a shame to see it go, but we got what we could. Both the Glen Haven Farm and the Dover Manor Dairy are listed as rare in the Baltimore Bottle Book.[] Nice finds. The Union Memorial Hospital is listed as common, but is still a neat Hospital milk.


----------



## hannahevan (Feb 7, 2012)

I gotta get one of those books....


----------



## hannahevan (Feb 19, 2012)

I haven't been by the site thinking it was totally gone but....there is still a decent sized pile there and they dug out what was under the original pile.


----------



## hannahevan (Feb 19, 2012)

And then there is this, it appears to be much older than anything else i've found there.Lots of little seed bubbles and no markings at all...


----------



## hannahevan (Feb 19, 2012)

close up


----------



## hannahevan (Feb 19, 2012)

The top


----------



## jpoff430 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Micah I like that green bottle a lot.  The top on that thing is wild.  Any idea what that was used for?  I also like the embossed soda/beer bottle with the big A on it.  I wish I would have just came down there this weekend instead of digging around up here.


----------



## hannahevan (Feb 20, 2012)

(Taps) The Big Baltimore Dump is no more.....they dug and trucked the rest away today..... but hey we all got a bunch of great bottles out of there!Its final resting place is down in a local quarry using it for back fill where it may be discovered another 100 years from now?


----------



## waskey (Feb 20, 2012)

Micah, those are some nice bottles. The Cloverland Farms Dairy sour cream jar is a pretty tough one to get. The Lawrence E. Albert soda is common as well as the Geo. Gunther beer. The Kemp is quite a tough one. They are not listed in the Baltimore Bottle Book. I dug 3 of them all in one dump and sold 2 for $20 a piece. Its a shame that its gone, but we got some great stuff lol I still have atleast 500 milks and a billion other types of bottles all piled up outback to clean


----------



## jpoff430 (Feb 20, 2012)

R.I.P Ol' Big Baltimore Dump.  You will be missed by all of us whom youve given so much!  You were a good dump and a good friend.  Wow Henry 500 milks waiting to be cleaned.  You are an inspiring digger to say the least.  If you have any PA milks, sodas or beers local to me that you want to sell let me know.  I would be interested.  I know it was mostly all Baltimore stuff but you dug a lot more than I did over there so I figure Id check.


----------

